# Sage Oracle descale steam wand



## m7934 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hello,

I think I have to descale the steam wand, because the pressure is lower as it should be.

I couldn't find any instructions how to descale the steam wand.

In the regular descaling process there is no pressure on the steam wand.

Can anybody help?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

m7934 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think I have to descale the steam wand, because the pressure is lower as it should be.
> 
> ...


 How long was it between descales and what is your water like? 
sounds like you may need it looked at.


----------



## m7934 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi,

I descaled the machine yesterday, but I didn't find a possibility to descale the steam wand too. I descale it once a year

The water I use is medium soft.

Isn't it necessary to desscale the steam wand, too?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

m7934 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I descaled the machine yesterday, but I didn't find a possibility to descale the steam wand too. I descale it once a year
> 
> ...


 Once a year? 
How soft are we talking? what's the reported hardness?

I lived in a soft water area and descaled every 3 months.

It only takes a tiny bit of scale build up to block a sage


----------

